# Magicshine out of business



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

My bad luck to order a light as they go out of business.

Magicshine USA

It's been over two weeks and I don't get any answers to emails.

Anyone know anything about this?

Jeff


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

They list their reasons -

We suggest buying another brand of light for the following reasons:

_High defective/return percentage rates of lights and batteries.
Magicshine is owned by Min Jun Electronics, located in Shenzhen, China. A company that has never warrantied any product that we have return to them. One of the reasons we are shutting our doors.
Magicshine has no warranty network set up in the US, Check their website._

****


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

So technically, Magicshine itself is not out of business, but the US distributor has given up on them. Right?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder how many defective units came back to to Jim at action led. Is he seeing this alleged high failure rate? Their ridiculous lumen claims on their new lights can't be helping their sales figures.

The title of your post is a bit misleading.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I have a set of their lights. Believe it or not they have been dead reliable, are plenty bright (even if they do not meet the claims) and the battery life is more than adequate for what I do <knock on wood>

I also took a tumble with the helmet light and I didn't break it.

I'm far out of warranty now, but I hope mine continue to keep going.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

I recently got an email from Action Lights that may add a bit of light to the situation:

From: Jim Harger, President, Action LED Lights, High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gemini, Gloworm and Magicshine ? Action-LED-Lights

The Bad News: As you may have discovered, MagicshineUSA and MagicshineCanada are no longer doing business.

A little history: 
From the beginning MagicshineUSA/MagicshineCanada was a private company located in Bellingham WA. This company was never a part of Magicshine, the company that makes Magicshine lights, although they led customers to believe they were. 
At first Magicshine agreed to provide MagicshineUSA/MagicshineCanada with product, but as of 4 years ago their relationship soured. As a result MagicshineUSA/MagicshineCanada was no longer able to purchase lights from the factory. At that time they contacted Action LED Lights, and began purchasing lights from us. Beginning about 3 years ago Action LED Lights began simply drop-shipping orders directly to MagicshineUSA's customers. 
However, due to numerous complaints of MagicshineUSA's poor customer service, Magicshine has requested that we end that relationship.

The good news:
All the Magicshine lights you have enjoyed are still available from Action LED Lights. We are the largest and oldest reseller of Magicshine lights in the US with an excellent record of great customer service. 
See: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/action-led-lights-excellent-customer-service-838697.html
In addition we are a factory authorized service center for Magicshine lights so we can service any light we sell.

You will find our prices considerably better than you have paid in the past with same day shipping on most orders. We have free shipping on any orders over $75 (in the US) and very reasonable shipping to Canada. 
Canadian Customers: A light set sent by USPS 1st Class Package to Canada is usually about $15. USPS has no brokerage fee and bicycle lighting equipment has no or little duty so VAT is all you should have to pay. Small items send as a 1st Class envelope are only $3 - $4 dollars.

As a welcome to Action LED Lights get 20% any Magicshine light set with the discount code - WELCOME (one time use) Magicshine Sale

We look forward to serving you now and in the future,

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights
High Quality LED Bike Lights from Gemini, Gloworm and Magicshine ? Action-LED-Lights


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

BmoreKen said:


> So technically, Magicshine itself is not out of business, but the US distributor has given up on them. Right?


That's how it sounds to me. I guess the factory doesn't back their own product and expects the dealer to absorb the cost of returns...that kind'a sucks. I figure it likely wasn't a problem unless there was an abnormal amount of returns. Probably didn't help that the lumen claims of the newer lamps were WAY over stated.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I did a night ride in Auburn last week, half the people on the ride had MS808 lights from years ago(2011?), all still working.... one "older" guy had two on the bars and one on the helmet.



Tribble Me said:


> The good news:
> All the Magicshine lights you have enjoyed are still available from Action LED Lights. We are the largest and oldest reseller of Magicshine lights in the US with an excellent record of great customer service.
> See: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/action-led-lights-excellent-customer-service-838697.html
> In addition we are a factory authorized service center for Magicshine lights so we can service any light we sell.
> ...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

As noted above Action LED is still selling Magicshine and I'll add that Jim is a really good and helpful guy. If I was looking to buy a Magicshine I would have no hesitation about getting them from Jim at Action LED.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> As noted above Action LED is still selling Magicshine and I'll add that Jim is a really good and helpful guy. If I was looking to buy a Magicshine I would have no hesitation about getting them from Jim at Action LED.


Ditto on Jim's service, he saw a photo of my beat up XS switch here on MTBR and shipped me out a new housing, awesome!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

"Action-LED-Lights", the only place I'd buy a Gloworm/Gemini/MagicShine light or accessory. 
*6 out of 5 stars!*
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The rant on MagicshineUSA's website is sour grapes at getting shut down and them trying to blackmail Magicshine into paying an inflated price for there domain names. Magicshine is taking legal steps to get the site shut down. 
I've sold a lot of Magicshine lights through the years and their defect rate has not been much of a problem. I have always repaired or replaced lights for our customers and have always been able to return lights to Magicshine for replacement. Magicshine has not always been the best in responding to individual customers, but their getting better and are in the process of setting up a US service center (besides us). They often refer customer to Action LED Lights for repairs and then compensate me for the work.
I will agree that there inflated lumen ratings do not do their reputation any good. I've tried to explain that to them but they feel the pressure of other brands doing the same and so far that has won out. I did talk them into giving me real lumen numbers and have them as part of all our Magicshine listing.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you know why there's no distributor for Magicshine for Europe?
2 years ago Nkon sold them but nothing since then!

P.S. title is clickbait :nono:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I had one of the original MS lights.. From that guy who warrantied the batteries ..and it cost him big time...
Anyway, I gave that light away and periodically I get it back to fix a wire on the connectors I put onto it... RC hobby type....Poor choice, but in the end, the light itself is STILL going....


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Sirius9 said:


> Do you know why there's no distributor for Magicshine for Europe?
> 2 years ago Nkon sold them but nothing since then!
> 
> P.S. title is clickbait :nono:


It looks like there is one here - https://www.xxl.se/vintersport/langdskidor/langd-utrustning/starka-multisportslampor/c/100830


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Magicshine UK:
Magicshine Bike Lights | Cycle Lights | Magicshine UK

Germany:
Magicshine Lights Deutschland - Modelle 2016 - MJ 879, MJ908, MJ 906, MJ 902, MJ 900

etc. The EU doesn't quite work in the same way as the USA - for one, there are multiple currencies, languages etc -, so it makes sense to have more distributors. I don't know if there is a single company acting as a proxy (paying custom fees and dealing with warranties), probably not.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention. Anyone having an issue getting a refund from MagicshineUSA or MagicshineCanada just use the dispute process in PayPal. They will make you whole again.

See - https://www.paypal.com/us/selfhelp/...-it's-different-from-the-description.-FAQ1344


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

have had mine for years got them from geoman and as of today they still work great 
got to be 6 years ago use them every day and still working


----------



## stevieray05 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got my 808 from action led in Feb 2012. Still going strong!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

stingray66 said:


> have had mine for years got them from geoman and as of today they still work great
> got to be 6 years ago use them every day and still working


But the reason Geoman went out of business was because Magicshine didn't stand behind their warranty.

So maybe yours worked but it's a fact that Magicshine was not a product endowed with overwhelmingly good reliability.

J.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> But the reason Geoman went out of business was because Magicshine didn't stand behind their warranty.
> 
> So maybe yours worked but it's a fact that Magicshine was not a product endowed with overwhelmingly good reliability.
> 
> J.


The main reason Geomangear went out of business was because Jay, the owner died of cancer and his wife didn't want to continue the business. The fact that they decided on their own to do a battery recall didn't help but was not the only reason.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> The main reason Geomangear went out of business was because Jay, the owner died of cancer...


S*&T! That sucks.

I bought two lights from GeoManGear. The batteries sucked. He sent me replacements back.

I still have them and they still work.


----------



## Firken-eh (Mar 19, 2016)

Well despite my extensive research before buying a magicshine mj906 on Amazon yesterday, I literally just stumble upon this thread

Now what? Do I gamble with the light or do I return it immediately?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

bcaronongan said:


> S*&T! That sucks.
> 
> I bought two lights from GeoManGear. The batteries sucked. He sent me replacements back.
> 
> I still have them and they still work.


Yeah, the first year or two the batteries they were using were junk. But after a few of them caught fire while charging they switched to BAK batteries (the same ones Chevy uses in the Volt) and there have been no problems since. They are now using LG batteries for most of their lights. In the mean time the $25 Amazon bargain lights are using the batteries Magicshine used to use.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Action LED Lights said:


> The main reason Geomangear went out of business was because Jay, the owner died of cancer and his wife didn't want to continue the business. The fact that they decided on their own to do a battery recall didn't help but was not the only reason.


Well, maybe you know then better than do I.

I was referring to the post they made here about how the battery recall put them under the waves. Not being in the business of reading minds, I can only surmise that they told the true story. Would seem to make sense that it was true, few people will close a business down just because without trying to sell it.

J.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Well, maybe you know then better than do I.
> 
> I was referring to the post they made here about how the battery recall put them under the waves. Not being in the business of reading minds, I can only surmise that they told the true story. Would seem to make sense that it was true, few people will close a business down just because without trying to sell it.
> J.


I actually tried to buy the business. We had been combining orders to get a better discount for some time. But the family didn't want to sell it for fear of passing on any liability. So instead I just bought all their remaining inventory.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Safest thing to do. Either way, Magicshine didn't make good on problem with their product. Not good.

J.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Safest thing to do. Either way, Magicshine didn't make good on problem with their product. Not good.
> 
> J.


I'll agree Magicshine could have done more. The problem is it's not sure if the CPSC would have even required a recall. MS did immediately make changes to their product when the problem surfaced. Product liability is (or was) a foreign concept in China but Magicshine has evolved and learned from doing business with the rest of the world and is now much more sensitive to quality issues. The percentage of issues we have with Magicshine lights is really quite reasonable.


----------



## Firken-eh (Mar 19, 2016)

I received my package from Amazon but they sent the 900 instead of the 906 - big difference in lights. Obviously I will be returning this light. Thinking about taking my business to action LED this time around.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Jim, thanks for telling the story about Geomangear decay!

As for MagicShine quality & reliability - I'm still using pair of my MJ-808 bought in 2009: very good lights. Original batteries performed strong for more than two years, BTW.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Firken-eh said:


> I received my package from Amazon but they sent the 900 instead of the 906 - big difference in lights. Obviously I will be returning this light. Thinking about taking my business to action LED this time around.


 That would be a much better decision as action will be there for you well after your purchase. Customer service is top notch.


----------



## Firken-eh (Mar 19, 2016)

indebt said:


> That would be a much better decision as action will be there for you well after your purchase. Customer service is top notch.


Glad to hear. I just ordered my new light from action and it shipped out quickly (still en route). Amazon gave me a contact number to magic shine and they told me they still have a magicshine.us website and that the one that went out of business was not affiliated. Makes me feel a little better about buying the light.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Firken-eh said:


> Glad to hear. I just ordered my new light from action and it shipped out quickly (still en route). Amazon gave me a contact number to magic shine and they told me they still have a magicshine.us website and that the one that went out of business was not affiliated. Makes me feel a little better about buying the light.


 As mentioned above, Action sell MS with the Bak battery's. You are getting not only a great vendor but safe battery's too. I've said this to many times, it perplexes me people riding bikes worth thousands will buy cheap unsafe crap of of ebay etc to save $50 on a light.

Enjoy your night rides and keep the rubber side down!!


----------



## 0gravity (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what all is going on with MagicShine companies or distributors in the U.S. but I just ordered the new MJ900 from https://www.magicshine.us/ The website looks legit and they answered my questions via email. The light arrived this morning and looks good, as bright as expected.

I bought it partly because my old MagicShine lasted 6 years and a handful of tumbles. It finally died this summer but the oversize battery fits the new model so that's partly why I ordered another. And $65 for a decent 1200 lumen (if that's really what it is) seemed like a no-brainer.

So is https://www.magicshine.us/ now the official distributor in the US? I assumed it was. Is it a factory direct type thing, where this is the official MagicShine light company and this is the Chinese company's new beachhead in the US?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

0gravity said:


> I'm not sure what all is going on with MagicShine companies or distributors in the U.S. but I just ordered the new MJ900 from https://www.magicshine.us/ The website looks legit and they answered my questions via email. The light arrived this morning and looks good, as bright as expected.
> 
> I bought it partly because my old MagicShine lasted 6 years and a handful of tumbles. It finally died this summer but the oversize battery fits the new model so that's partly why I ordered another. And $65 for a decent 1200 lumen (if that's really what it is) seemed like a no-brainer.
> 
> So is https://www.magicshine.us/ now the official distributor in the US? I assumed it was. Is it a factory direct type thing, where this is the official MagicShine light company and this is the Chinese company's new beachhead in the US?


magicshine.us is owned by Magicshine. They are trying to be the US distributor selling direct at full list price and wholesale to bike shops. Action LED Lights has however been buying direct from the factory since the time they made their first bike light and I expect we will continue to do so.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

0gravity said:


> .......but I just ordered the new MJ900 from https://www.magicshine.us/ The website looks legit and they answered my questions via email. The light arrived this morning and looks good, as bright as expected.


Good that it worked out though I gotta think it would be better to buy MS lights from Action cause then you have a proven US based support option for repairs or warranty claims.


----------



## MagicshineUS (Nov 30, 2016)

Greetings

Magicshine.us currently only offer warranty services to product sold through our official site, Ebay, and Amazon. Light heads come with one year warranty and accessories 180 days. 

If you have any technical questions or concerns, consider this a direct line to the engineers at the factory. I will be more than happy to relay your messages. 

Regards
Magicshine.us


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

a bit (hehe) of a zombie ... But what is the status of the dispute, (lack of) warranty issues, above?

I did some searching but don't see anything recent indicating this is resolved; notice the MTBR front page magicshine review. Looks like a compelling product (IFF there is a company to stand behind the warranty)


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

4 years. Four


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

CdaleTony said:


> 4 years. Four


Well, yes  How time flies. I can say that the first three of those years were a LOT better than the current one! However

The above seems like some unbiased, real-world concern; I can't verify they're actual warranty behavior on my own (as my one light hasn't broken). Also, some things seem to have changed (the other retailers above no longer carry Magicshine it seems), and there is some cross-linking between MS .us | .com | *usa.com - but no "resolution" info to be found regarding the issues raised above.

So before dropping the $$ for winter night riding, hoping for some positive feedback on the USA channel, warranty support, as well as general quality these days. Thanks!


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

The USA channel took my money and shipped my light promptly.

No idea about warranty support.

Quality is decent. No complaints, yet.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

high_desert_mud said:


> So before dropping the $$ for winter night riding, hoping for some positive feedback on the USA channel, warranty support, as well as general quality these days. Thanks!


Wish I had some warranty/support information to share but all I have to offer is that it seem to me that Magicshine is trying to improve on their past reputation. In the past year I've gotten 5 new lights from them (3 for reviews and 2 I purchased because I wanted them) so I have a little different relationship with them than just a consumer. From reading all the other reviews and customer comments I can find the things I most commonly hear are how impressed everyone is with the improved quality, fit and finish, mounts especially, and ease of use (opinions I very much share). I've not had any warranty issues with the 5 lights (Allty 1000/15000/2000, RN1200, Monteer 3500) I have but they are all less than 1 year old. The more powerful Allty 2000 and Monteer 3500 have proved to be sensitive to heat but it sounds like your plans are for cold weather riding so that shouldn't be an issue for you. Riding in the hot desert conditions I do that makes me familar with how the thermal protection systems of these lights operate also isolates me from cold weather problems you might see. I always wear gloves and the large mode buttons work easily with them but the Garmin style mounts I love so much are plastic which could be a potential problem though the Monteer 6500/8000's come with alloy mounts that are also available as an accessory. I can't think of anything else I could say that would be of any value to you but hope this helps.
Mole


----------

